# Insufficient (low) Input Levels on my M-Audio Pre-Amp.



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've run into a bit of a annoying issue that I would love some guidance on troubleshooting. I've searched the forums and could'nt find anyone else who ran up against the same issue.

OS: Win7 Laptop. 64bit. 
Soundcard: M-Audio USB Pre-amp. 
Mic: DBx 
REW Version 4.11

I've loaded my soundcard and mic calibration files and I've calibrated the SPL to 75db on the SPL Meter/Mic.

When I try and do a "check levels", My input channel does is way too low.

I have both the gain nobs on the pre-amp turned all the way up and I am still not reaching the suggested input level. What could be causing my low levels? I've fiddled around in the properties in the device but have not found anything that could be causing the volume issue. 

Any help in narrowing this down would be ultra appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I ran into this issue once before and I had to basically blow away all of the callibration files and start over from scratch.


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> I ran into this issue once before and I had to basically blow away all of the callibration files and start over from scratch.


Interesting. Well I actually stole the .cal files from a friend of mine who has the exact same model pre-amp and microphone. 

Did you blow away both mic and sound card calibration files?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I told REW to Remove Preferences and Shut Down and re-populated it with all new calibrations for the sound card and mic.


----------

